

Arthur T. Demoulas on return to Market Basket [video] - bane
http://www.wmur.com/money/raw-video-arthur-t-demoulas-on-return-to-market-basket/27770312#!bMgREg

======
onion2k
If ever I run a large business I hope I'm good enough to warrant that sort of
loyalty and respect from my employees. That's something to aspire to.

------
ernestipark
This has been flooding the news in the Boston/Mass area for a while. The fact
that the employees (both ground level and managers) had this level of
organization and persistence without having a union speaks volumes about both
the people that work there and how much Arthur T. is respected.

~~~
bane
Can you provide more commentary on the history of all this and why he's so
respected? I think that would be helpful. The news is pretty slim on that
subject.

~~~
druiid
From what I heard previously he was responsible for pretty decent working
conditions and benefits (think the level of pay and benefits that Costco is
known to provider their employees). The brother of the owner was seeking to
reverse many of these kinds of things in order to look at the bottom-line for
the stores.

~~~
vonmoltke
It goes beyond that, too. He has a track record of making decisions that
benefit employees and shoppers while having little or no direct benefit to the
company. In some cases he chose to absorb costs he could have easily passed on
to one group or the other. He regularly attends weddings, funerals, ad other
such events for his employees and their families.

------
bane
More information: [http://truth-out.org/opinion/item/25862-market-basket-
strike...](http://truth-out.org/opinion/item/25862-market-basket-strike-looks-
like-a-strike-should)

[http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/28/news/companies/market-
basket...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/28/news/companies/market-basket-sale/)

~~~
happyscrappy
You should have submitted the first one of these links. Maybe dang can change
it for you.

~~~
sp332
It doesn't have the newest news - the strike seems to have worked, and Arthur
T. Demoulas is getting control of the company.

~~~
happyscrappy
True, but autoplay video only links are problematic for those of us that are
allegedly working. ;)

------
blisterpeanuts
Arthur T. Demoulas is reinstated as CEO of Market Basket, and 25K employees
celebrate his return.

Fixed that for ya!

------
d1plo1d
How is this relevant to Hacker News?

~~~
bane
It's about leadership on a site dedicated to business. Just because it's not
"grocery shopping, but on a computer" doesn't make it irrelevant to HN.

~~~
soundlab
I think it also illustrates that going into business with your family can ruin
not only your business but your family relationships as well. Obviously Market
Basket is an outlier case that progressed over decades but some of board
meeting excerpts are pretty crazy:

[http://www.boston.com/business/news/2014/08/14/the-market-
ba...](http://www.boston.com/business/news/2014/08/14/the-market-basket-board-
meeting-transcripts-are-crazy-you-expect/bVKekTnjg5qaMV0GZ2gH0H/story.html)

